# Game Feeder Motors



## Whitefeather (Jan 8, 2019)

I've had 2 Moultrie Motors. The first lasted 2 years until the circuit board went out, replaced it with one that has a photo cell and it lasted 2 weeks, and not for sure if it ever worked right.
In y'alls opinion, what is the best broadcaster to attach to the feeder?


----------



## tbrown913 (Jan 9, 2019)

Moultrie was great until I put some cheap corn in it and the chunks of Cobb burned the motor up. I plan to go back with another when I am allowed to set it up, just not sure when it will be. I'm following this thread though!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 10, 2019)

I have a six volt WGI that has been running for 4 years.I put the solar charger on the feeder so I have a long life out of the battery.When it dies I am thinking of going to a 12 volt system.


----------



## antharper (Jan 10, 2019)

I replaced some old Remingtons that have lasted several years with WGI about a year ago and all 5 have worked flawlessly so far and really easy to set up ! And will sling corn farther than any I’ve ever used


----------



## Whitefeather (Jan 29, 2019)

I bought a programmable Wildgame Innovation off the clearance rack  at Tractor Supply in Griffin last night for $19. Just passing it along.


----------

